# Any soldier who gave his/her life...



## HKphooey (Mar 23, 2006)

Not sure if there is already a thread for this, but here is another one. Please "post" to those who have given the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom and liberties.  If you personally know of someone, please post theri story here.  

I pray for all of those fallen soldiers and their families.

Thank you!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 23, 2006)

*.*


:asian:


----------



## Cujo (Mar 23, 2006)

BM1 David Clark. Beirut Lebanon, 1983. Miss you buddy, I'll see ya on the other side.
Pax
Cujo:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## aplonis (Mar 26, 2006)

Military personell do not _give_ their lives. They risk their lives surely, but each must expect, or at least hope, to survive themself. This _give their lives_ phrase is a euphemism, and false. Those who are killed have their lives forcefully wrested from them. They do not _give_ up their lives willingly. Risk them, yes. Give them no.

The _give_ word is false. A soldier's purpose is not to give their life. Their purpose is to _take_ the lives of enemy soldiers and come back alive themselves. Ask any living military how they feel about giving versus taking of life.

Gan Uesli Starling
Kalamazoo MI USA


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 26, 2006)

*Army 1LT Adam Mooney*, Hand to Hand combatives 

Lost when his scout helicopter hit a set of nearly imperceptable wires crossing the Tigris River in Mosul, Iraq, Feb 04.

Taken from a new wife and daughter.

_Have my beer waitin' at Fiddler's Green, I'll see you there_.



*Air Force 1LT Tamara Long Archuleta*, Sandan Goju Ryu Karate

Lost when her Helicopter struck a mountain in Afganistan, flying to lend aid to children in need of medical attention.

Taken from her parents, her son, her Fiance and many friends.

_The sister that I never got to meet_.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2006)

aplonis said:
			
		

> Military personell do not _give_ their lives. They risk their lives surely, but each must expect, or at least hope, to survive themself. This _give their lives_ phrase is a euphemism, and false. Those who are killed have their lives forcefully wrested from them. They do not _give_ up their lives willingly. Risk them, yes. Give them no.
> 
> The _give_ word is false. A soldier's purpose is not to give their life. Their purpose is to _take_ the lives of enemy soldiers and come back alive themselves. Ask any living military how they feel about giving versus taking of life.
> 
> ...


 
However you choose to phrase it...you freedom to do so.  Many go into battle knowing the chances are slim.  As for just taking lives, there are many at the battlefront saving lives (and not just of fellow soldiers, but "locals"). 

_*"Also I heard the voice of the Lord saying who shall I send, and who will go for us? Then said I, here am I, send me."*_​
Thank you to all who have posted so far.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 27, 2006)

.


----------



## HKphooey (May 1, 2006)

I had hoped to see a few more than 8 posts in here...


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

PFC Franklin Wilkins lost in Gander crash.:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

Army Cpl. Antoine J. McKinzie 
Iraq, March 21, 2006


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

Army Sergeant Steve M. Sakoda
101st Airborne Division
Iraq, April 27, 2006


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

Marine Cpl. Brandon M. Hardy, 25, of Cochranville, Pa.*Marine Sgt. Lea R. Mills, 21, of Brooksville, Fla.*

*Both were died on April 28, 2006*


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jenna (May 2, 2006)

I cant believe theres a debate in this thread. No matter what our views on the whys and wherefores of the various conflicts, soldiers who die in service have made the ultimate sacrifice. 

Military and LE Officers put their lives on the line and walk in places where you and I might not wish to go.

We owe them more than we care to think sometimes, both serving and fallen. Every last one. 

:asian: 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## shesulsa (May 2, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

Please take a moment to find the name of a soldier from you town, state or country that has died in the field of battle.  

It is greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much for the posts so far.

Also, there are some great organizations out there, doing what they can for our soldiers.  Get involved - the packages and letters are greatly appreciated.

Here is one form my state of CT:
http://www.ctsos.org/


----------



## shesulsa (May 2, 2006)

Wednesday, April 26, 2006  Spc. Eric D. King, 29, 1st Squadron, 67th Armored Battalion, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 4th Infantry Division, Vancouver, Washington

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (May 2, 2006)

*Staff Sgt. Abraham G. Twitchell*,                          28, of Yelm, Washington. Twitchell was assigned to the                          Combat Service Support Group-1, 1st Marine Logistics                          Group, I Marine Expeditionary Force, Twentynine Palms,                          California.

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 2, 2006)

One Name we should all remember is SGT Paul Smith.  If you don't know who he was just read the link.  He was a special Man.  I didnt know him personally but when I was in Iraq I stood on the same ground where the battle that took his life happened and got a great respect for what he did.  If you want to know more about the actual battle PM me and I will send you a link.

V/R

Rick


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Rick!

More on SGT Paul Smith
http://www.sptimes.com/2004/webspecials04/medalofhonor/default.shtml

http://www.army.mil/medalofhonor/smith/


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 3, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 5, 2006)

Connecticut has lost another proud son...

Marine Lance Cpl. Stephen Bixler, May 3, 2006

http://fox61.trb.com/news/hc-marine0505.artmay05,0,6345265.story?coll=wtic-news-3

My thoughts and prayers go out ot the Bixler family.


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2006)

Marine Capt. Brian S. Letendre, May 3, 2006

http://news.google.com/news?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD%2CGGLD%3A2004-41%2CGGLD%3Aen&tab=wn&scoring=d&q=connecticut+marine


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

I am reviving this thread due to the upcoming Memorial Day holiday.  Please keep those killed in the line of duty in your thoughts......:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 24, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I am reviving this thread due to the upcoming Memorial Day holiday. Please keep those killed in the line of duty in your thoughts......:asian:


 
Thanks for getting the thread out there again....


Some more sad news... 

5/22/06
The Department of Defense announced today the death of three Marines who were supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom.


*            Sgt. David R. Christoff, 25, of Rossford, Ohio*

*            Lance Cpl. William J. Leusink, 21, of Maurice, Iowa*

*            Lance Cpl. Benito A. Ramirez, 21, of Edinburg, Texas*

*            Ramirez died May 21, while conducting combat operations against enemy forces in Al Anbar province, Iraq.  He was assigned to 3rd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division, I Marine Expeditionary Force, Camp Pendleton, Calif.*

*            Christoff and Leusink both died May 22, from wounds received while conducting combat operations against enemy forces in Al Anbar province, Iraq.  They were both assigned to 3rd Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, Marine Corps Base Kaneohe Bay, Hawaii.*


----------



## HKphooey (May 25, 2006)

*5/23/06*
*The Department of Defense announced today the death of two Marines who were supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom.

* 
*Pfc. Steven W. Freund, 20, of Pittsburgh, Pa.*

*Lance Cpl. Robert G. Posivio III, 22, of Sherburn, Minn.*

*Both Marines died May 23, while conducting combat operations against enemy forces in Al Anbar province, Iraq.  They were assigned to 1st Battalion, 1st Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division, I Marine Expeditionary Force, Camp Pendleton, Calif.*


----------



## HKphooey (May 25, 2006)

5/23/06
The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom. 

Spc. Michael L. Hermanson, 21, of  Fargo, N.D., died on May 24, in AL Abayachi, Iraq, of injuries sustained when his RG-31 Mine Protected Vehicle came under improvised explosive device, rocket propel grenade and enemy small arms fire while on a route-clearing mission during combat operations. Hermanson was assigned to the Army National Guard's 164th Engineer Battalion, Minot, N.D.


----------



## Kacey (May 29, 2006)

For those who died, and those who are left behind to mourn them:

In Flanders fields the poppies blow 
Between the crosses, row on row
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields. 

John McCrae 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From "The Wall"  http://www.thewall-usa.com/cgi-bin/casday.cgi


[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial][SIZE=+3]*Today's Casualties*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]These heros passed away on this day in history.

[/FONT]







 [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*ROBERT JAMES ANDERSON * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Marine Corps - PFC - E2*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*19*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Aug 22, 1948*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]* DUNEDIN ,   FLORIDA

*[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*DANIEL MICHAEL ARIZMENDEZ * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Marine Corps - CPL - E4*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*22*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Apr 18, 1946*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * HOLLAND ,   MICHIGAN

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*ALDON MACKAY ASHERMAN JR* [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Navy - HM3 - E4*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*20*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Jul 27, 1945*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * TOWANDA ,   PENNSYLVANIA

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*ENOCH ANDREW BALLANGER * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Army - PFC - E3*
*101st Airborne Division*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*20*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Feb 02, 1947*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * WALKER COUNTY ,   GEORGIA

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*JOHN FRANKLIN BARRY * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Army - PFC - E3*
*25th Infantry Division*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*22*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Feb 20, 1944*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * JAMESTOWN ,   NEW YORK

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*MATTHEW JOHN BAURLE * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Marine Corps - LCPL - E3*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*20*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Apr 19, 1949*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * GLOVERSVILLE ,   NEW YORK

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*ROBERT HENRY BEESON JR* [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Army - PFC - E3*
*1st Cav Division (AMBL)*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*22*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Aug 25, 1944*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * DENVER ,   COLORADO

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*VICTOR D BERMEA * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Army - SGT - E5*
*1st Infantry Division*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*30*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Apr 12, 1936*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * D HANIS ,   TEXAS

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*LAWRENCE ANTHONY BIERBAUM * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Army - SSGT - E6*
*101st Airborne Division*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*24*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Apr 29, 1946*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * SPRINGFIELD ,   ILLINOIS

*





[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*JOHN MICHAEL BIONDI * [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial] *Army - PFC - E3*
*101st Airborne Division*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Age[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*19*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Date of Birth[/FONT] - [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Sep 01, 1947*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]From[/FONT] - * MT RAINIER ,   MARYLAND*​
May their sacrifice never be forgotten, and never taken for granted.:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

June 1, 2006

4 Aviators from the 160th SOAR died while on a training exercise.

Killed were Sgt. Christopher M. Erberich, Sgt. Michael D. Hall, Sgt. Rhonald E. Meeks and Chief Warrant Officer Four Michael L. Wright.

More info...
http://www.nightstalkers.com/


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2006)

In rememberance of the neighbor I never met, Sgt. Benjamin E. Mejia, who died of non-combat related injuries in Marez, Iraq.  :asian:

*Hometown:*Salem, MA 
*Age:* 25
*Date of Death:*5/31/2006
*Incident Location:*Marez, Iraq 
*Branch of Military:* Army
*Rank:*Sgt.
*Unit:*4th Squadron, 14th Cavalry Regiment, 172nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team
*Unit's Base:*Fort Wainwright, Alaska


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Army Pvt. David Evans, Jr.*

18, of Buffalo, New York.
Evans was killed in an explosion at a facility which contained Iraqi ammunition in Ad Diwaniyah, Iraq. Evans and another soldier were performing security at the site when their steel shelter collapsed during the initial explosion. The rest of the squad returned after the first explosion and extracted the other soldier, but Pvt. Evans remains could not be located until several hours later. Evans was assigned to the 977th Military Police Company, Fort Riley, Kansas. *Died on May 25, 2003.*


----------

